# 2 people with separate policies on one car?



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Can it be done?

I am wanting to change my Vectra, and want to sell whilst I have a good offer on her. BUT, I don't want to lose my no claims, so am thinking of getting a separate policy on my missus Punto.

Can I do this whilst being a named driver on her policy?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

You can't have two policy's on one car.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Why would you want to take out a policy that you're already on as a named driver 

If you sell your car before you have another just let your policy run until such time you get another car and then just transfer it across. That is of course unless you intend to be without a car for some time and by surrendering your policy it will bring you big bucks back. It that instance I feel sure that any no claims earned are ok for up to 12 months. I may be wrong :thumb:


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Can you not just suspend your policy until you replace your car ?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

how long you planning on this could decide if you loose them the minimum i have seen is 12 months some 2 years some are even 3 most have been reducing them though sadly


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I am hoping a matter of weeks maximum. I have a mate with cash in hand, and he needs a car ASAP (mine lol).

I guess I'll be on the blower to my insurers on Monday 


Yowfailed - purely to keep my NCB running  Not sure on the gaps allowed between policies before you lose what you have, and with insurance being eye watering as it is (on my wallet anyway), I don't want to incur a higher premium if I can avoid it


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

If its only going to be a matter of a couple of weeks I'd let your insurance run on the car your mate is about to buy. If you cancel the policy there will undoubtedly be an 'admin charge' so to let it run for that short period of time would not be an issue.


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Yowfailed said:


> If its only going to be a matter of a couple of weeks I'd let your insurance run on the car your mate is about to buy. If you cancel the policy there will undoubtedly be an 'admin charge' so to let it run for that short period of time would not be an issue.


But then his mate owns the car and won't his mate have to insure it to drive it, then there will be 2 policies on one car?

Sorry I'm not involved in this it's just something I've always wondered.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There are a few issues here, firstly you can not have dual insurance on one car. The legal owner of the car should be the person insuring the car (from the aspect of insurable interest).

If dual insurance does exist, then if a claim occurs, the outcome could be that both Insurers will share the claim on a proportionate basis and there will be claim on both policies, both policies will lose NCB etc.

How will they know? Well in the good old days, they wouldn't unless you told them, but we now have the MID which insurers by law have to populate with the registration numbers of the vehicles they insure, so dual insurance is easily highlighted.

If Nick.s is not replacing his Vectra, he will need to stop his insurance as soon as his mate takes ownership. If not, "potentially" this could happen - 

1) Mate knocks someone over, both policies pay the RTA third party injury claim
2) Mate doesn't bother insuring the car, knocks someone over, Nick.s shows up on MID as having insurance on the car, MIB make Nick.s Insurers pay. Nick.s insurers will have to try and sue the mate to get their money back

I don't know of any insurers that suspend policies any more, most stopped doing this over 5 years ago. Nick.s can check with his insurers and see if this is an option to the renewal date (especially if he is earning NCB). If Nick.s has maximum NCB, may as well cancel the policy as soon as he sells the Vectra if he has no plans to replace it before the renewal date of the policy.

NCB with most insurers will remain current for a period of 2 years from the date of expiry (ie date of renewal, or if cancelled prior to renewal, the date of cancellation). Some only accept NCB after 1 yr, a small handful accept up to 3 years (although they are getting less, Aviva have in last few months gone from 3 years to 2 years since expiry).

If Nick.s insures the Punto as well as his wife insures the Punto, the same dual insurance issues will arise as detailed above. 

If you want to keep your NCB running, the only way round it is to buy a low group car with an MOT and insure that, but in reality you don't even need to do that until nearly two years time as your NCB will be valid until then anyway.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I sold my RX8 sometime around May 2010. Didn't insure another car until about Sept 2011 and my NCB was accepted no hassle.

That was my old NCB from Admiral and starting a new policy with 1st Central.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Lloyd, I did wonder about the 2 main insurers thing. Odd though, you would have thought from a money earning perspective, two separate policies would mutually benefit the parties involved, but I do understand the downsides.

Funny your scenarios include a mate, it is a friend buying the car from me


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Swinton told me I had to transfer it immediately not to lose my extra year...

I think that was because I havent reached maximum yet

Basically puts pressure on to buy another car

They are ....soles !

Last year they put my insurance up 50 percent and gave me a very narrow choice of vehicles even at £1600 a year insurance ! 
Although they were still the best after a long search !

Wont be sticking with them if I can help it.


----------

